# Enquiry about 489 to 887 visa application



## uj1583 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello there, 
I am just new to the forum. I thought this forum would help me with my visa queries for the application of 887 PR visa.
1) I am on family sponsored visa that is 489 which allows me to work in the whole of western australia. Currently I reside in WA
2) I have completed my one year of full time employment as a registered Nurse and the secondary applicant is my wife who is also working as a fulltime Nurse. 
Requirement for 887 says I need to stay for 2 years + 1 year fulltime employment. 
Now as its already been one year on 489 visa, I am just wondering if I can still apply for the 887 visa as all my other collegues have been recently getting their PR but their case is 457 employer sponsored visas which is very different to mine.
It would be very much appreciated if I can get answers to my queries?
a) Can I apply for the 887 visa now?
b) Does my wife need IELTS if she is still not a primary applicant?
c) My ANMAC skill assessment will run out next month so should I be getting another one done if its run out or can I apply before it runs out?

Cheers 
Kumar


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

a) You need to be living in the regional area for 2 years. If it's only been one year, then you have to wait another year
b) She needs to provide evidence of functional English. IELTS is one way of proving this. 
c) Sorry, don't know the answer to this.


----------



## mpbanaag (Dec 1, 2013)

uj1583 said:


> Hello there,
> I am just new to the forum. I thought this forum would help me with my visa queries for the application of 887 PR visa.
> 1) I am on family sponsored visa that is 489 which allows me to work in the whole of western australia. Currently I reside in WA
> 2) I have completed my one year of full time employment as a registered Nurse and the secondary applicant is my wife who is also working as a fulltime Nurse.
> ...


You need to satisfy minimum 2 years living in a regional area before you can apply for 887 visa. Also you do not need skills assessment for 887, only these two requirements: 2 year residence + one year full time in regional area. In regards to IELTS, I am on the same situation, I don't have concrete information if secondary applicant is required to take IELTS, but on our case my partner will take IELTS as advised by our agent otherwise we'll pay for second installment for around $2000+.


----------



## uj1583 (Aug 19, 2014)

*489 to 887 visa*



mpbanaag said:


> You need to satisfy minimum 2 years living in a regional area before you can apply for 887 visa. Also you do not need skills assessment for 887, only these two requirements: 2 year residence + one year full time in regional area. In regards to IELTS, I am on the same situation, I don't have concrete information if secondary applicant is required to take IELTS, but on our case my partner will take IELTS as advised by our agent otherwise we'll pay for second installment for around $2000+.


Thank you vey much for the information. Well just wanted to confirm with you again about ANMAC assessment. Are you sure that I dont need to redo my skill assessment?
Cheers
Kumar


----------



## uj1583 (Aug 19, 2014)

uj1583 said:


> Thank you vey much for the information. Well just wanted to confirm with you again about ANMAC assessment. Are you sure that I dont need to redo my skill assessment?
> Cheers
> Kumar


Thank you vey much for the information. Well just wanted to confirm with you again about ANMAC assessment. Are you sure that I dont need to redo my skill assessment?
Cheers
Kumar


----------



## uj1583 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello everybody on the Forum,
Just wondering what happens if I apply for the 887 visa without completing 2 years of stay? I mean any serious consequences if the application is lodged just after a year of full-time employment and stay in the regional area.
Thank you.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you don't wait until you've completed 2 years of stay, then you don't qualify so I don't understand why you'd ask if there are any serious consequences of applying early.

If you're lucky, your application will be considered invalid and you'll get a refund of your application fee. Otherwise, I assume your visa application would be refused because you don't meet the requirements and you'd lose your application fee.


----------



## amrinder14 (Apr 10, 2015)

*regarding 489 work conditions*

hi there i gotta ask you serious enquiry about my 489 work conditions that we have to work atleast 35 hours/week for a year. i tried my best so far but cant get any jobs in regional areas. I'm really worrying about this thing now so my question was that can we work non regional areas or can we ask immigration to change the work conditions with all the proves (unsuccessful responses from workplaces)? because its really hard to get full time jobs in regional areas unless you been living there for long time and you have some contacts there.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I assume what you're referring to is the requirement for an 887 visa to have worked for one year full time on a 489 visa. No, this is a legislated requirement of the 887 visa so you must meet this condition in order to apply for an 887 visa.


----------



## akrish (Jun 13, 2013)

amrinder14 said:


> hi there i gotta ask you serious enquiry about my 489 work conditions that we have to work atleast 35 hours/week for a year. i tried my best so far but cant get any jobs in regional areas. I'm really worrying about this thing now so my question was that can we work non regional areas or can we ask immigration to change the work conditions with all the proves (unsuccessful responses from workplaces)? because its really hard to get full time jobs in regional areas unless you been living there for long time and you have some contacts there.


U can work anywhere in apart from regions in sydney and brisbane


----------



## amrinder14 (Apr 10, 2015)

akrish said:


> U can work anywhere in apart from regions in sydney and brisbane


 you sure akrish? I don't think so, even as I lives in Melb and it has the same conditions too. You can't work in metro suburbs. Wish I was refugee bastard and can do whatever I want to and this bloody idiots( govt) run behind me to get me into work.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Dharti (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello there, 
I am just new to the forum. I thought this forum would help me with my visa queries for the application of 887 PR visa.
I currently hold visa 489 granted on 1 June 2013. I have completed the 2 year requirement on 1 June 2015. However i went overseas on holidays for 6 weeks. Left on 
7th May 2015 and came back on 21st of June 2015. Am i still eligible to apply for 887 or do i have to wait to cover up the 3 weeks (7th May 2015 - 1 June 2015) so as to make it a full 2 years before applying?
Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## carlos36 (Jan 12, 2016)

*confusion confusion !!!*

Good day All,
help required please!!!
*i have been in NT for 2.5 years (regional area)
i have been working full time in for all 2.5 years in NT.*

now the confusion: for the first 1.5 years i was on graduate temp visa, and i have been on 489 since March 2015.

Am i eligible to apply for 887 ???


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

You an find the answer to your qusstion on the DIBP website:

"You must have held one of the following visas for at least two years before applying for this visa, but they do not have to be the two years immediately before you apply:

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Skilled Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495)
Skilled Designated Area Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 496)
Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 475 or 487)."

If you haven't held one of these visas for 2 years, then no you are not eligible.


----------



## AnabelleD (Feb 15, 2016)

*I need some help!*

Hi! My husband and I already applied for 887 visa and a case officer already replied with some of the needed requirement. He said that we still need to provide utility bills and a lease of agreement. However, we only have verbal agreement. But we are living in that place for almost 2 years and also share in the utility bills. My question is how are we going to provide the lease agreement on paper? and also my husband is the main applicant and other utility bills such as phone bill is not under his name but mine. Can we submit the phone bills that is under my name? Thank you in advance.

Anabelle D.


----------



## john1234 (Mar 24, 2016)

*489 visa*



AnabelleD said:


> Hi! My husband and I already applied for 887 visa and a case officer already replied with some of the needed requirement. He said that we still need to provide utility bills and a lease of agreement. However, we only have verbal agreement. But we are living in that place for almost 2 years and also share in the utility bills. My question is how are we going to provide the lease agreement on paper? and also my husband is the main applicant and other utility bills such as phone bill is not under his name but mine. Can we submit the phone bills that is under my name? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Anabelle D.


hi, Anabelle. 
I am also the 489 visa holder and still waiting the two years time to apply 887. Based on the case officer's requirement, do you already find a solution to prove your address in regional ares, please share with me. Because I will meet the same problem with your situation.
Regard 
Wenlei


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

carlos36 said:


> Good day All,
> help required please!!!
> *i have been in NT for 2.5 years (regional area)
> i have been working full time in for all 2.5 years in NT.*
> ...


Right now , you are not eligible. You must be on SC 489 visa for 2 years to become eligible for SC 887. If you lodge earlier , your application will get refused.

Regards,

Sanjayai Kapoor

Registered Migration Agent, Australia (MARN: 1066506)
Licensed Adviser NZ Immigration (License No: 201002178)

Homepage


----------



## john1234 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for replying me.
I have lived in regional area for about four months without formal leasing contract, I just worry when I apply 887 visa after two years, how do I prove I lived in regional area, is the bank statement sufficient enough to prove?

Regard
Wenlei


----------



## My Immigration Help (Jan 29, 2016)

john1234 said:


> Thanks for replying me.
> I have lived in regional area for about four months without formal leasing contract, I just worry when I apply 887 visa after two years, how do I prove I lived in regional area, is the bank statement sufficient enough to prove?
> 
> Regard
> Wenlei


Collect some additional evidence too.

Regards,

Sanjayai Kapoor

Registered Migration Agent, Australia (MARN: 1066506)
Licensed Adviser NZ Immigration (License No: 201002178)

Homepage


----------



## john1234 (Mar 24, 2016)

What kind of evidence to prove living two years in regional area!

Regard
Wenlei


----------



## second (Jul 6, 2016)

Hello,

I am living in SA on spouse visa 574 and in mid of applying for 489 visa as I work in the nominated field for required time. Though I am living in SA for last three years and working in my occupation for one and half year, I fulfill almost all requirements for 887. But my visa at the moment is 574 not 489. Since I do have only 60 points with state nomination I cant apply for 190 visa. 
My question is that is there any possibility that I could apply for permanent residency right after getting 489 visa, as I do have required living of two years and working of one year full time (which is also in my own field)? 

Kindly advise any possibility. 

Thank you


----------



## mau_gomes (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello people

I'd like to share some questions I have regarding my 489 Visa.
I was granted this Visa on 13 of May 2016.I plan to move to Oz this June 2017. So that will give me about 3 yrs to comply with conditions to apply for 887 Visa.

1- I have travelled to Australia 2 times already and stayed in different regional towns, staying in hotels and hostels.I have the receipts of those. Will this time staying in hotels and hostels count ? if I show the receipts.
2- I'll probably achieve my 2 yrs time living ,and 1 yr working, close to the end of my 04 yrs 489 visa, close to May 2020. I have read that you must be in Australia to apply for 887 and be there when the visa is granted. So, let's say I only apply for 887 10 days before my 489 expires, is there a bringing visa ? Because it might take 10 months for the 887 visa to be granted.
thanks


----------



## ArajS (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi 
Do we have to certify our lease agreement paper if it has been issued by home owner????
Is this lease agreement paper will be enough proof to meet living requirement. Pls advise anyone with any idea........


----------

